# Homemade fettuccini question



## legend_018 (Aug 6, 2011)

I found a recipe online for homemade fettuccine without a pasta machine. I was going to give it a try. It shows the pasta after it's cut (before it's put into the water), hanging piece by piece on something, not sure what it is. anyways - is that what you have to do...keep each pasta piece separate? What if I wanted to save some for a day or two, how would I store them and where would I store them. 
*
*


----------



## Rocklobster (Aug 6, 2011)

you should keep them well floured so they don't stick. Handle them gently so you don't squish them togeter. They are hanging on a rack which is usually dowels. This allows them to dry a bit so you can roll them in clusters for storage. Package them very loosely so they don't get pressed together.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 6, 2011)

I've found that you have to roll the dough quite thin.   Thinner than you first expect (at least it was for me).


----------



## kadesma (Aug 6, 2011)

Rolll out your dough and then cut it. you can either make it into a nest on a cookie sheet and freeze and put it in a box or baggie. When ready to cook just drop as is into boiling water. Or you can cover a table with an old table cloth, sprinkle with rice flour  an lay your pieces of pasta out and let them dry  til ready to cook them my mother in law and my mom both used these methods. You don't need a pasta machine, just be sure to use rice flour and  let the pasta dry to the touch. Cook and enjoy
kades


----------



## Claire (Aug 6, 2011)

When my husband first started making pasta from scratch, we used to hang it all  very carefully.  haha.  After awhile, we learned to dust it with flour and spread it over the counter.  Let it dry.  You're in NH, so it may depend on the season how long you want to let it dry.  Every ten minutes or so I toss it.  In the winter it is maybe a half-hour, in the summer (when humidity is high) it might be hours.  In fact, it really doesn't matter.  If it is still damp when you plunge it into the water, you're OK.  This is assuming you are just making it for one meal.  Lots and lots of boiling water, lots of stirring to keep the strands separate.


----------



## zfranca (Aug 22, 2011)

Airdry is the best way to keep home made noodle pasta. I am an avid pasta maker but I almost never make noodles (only if I need to utilize scraps), simply because the commercially available ones like Barilla, DiVella, DeCecco etc, are so excellent. I prefer to invest my time with home made pasta for more elaborate preparations that are not available in stores. A fun one is the combination of egg and spinach pasta.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 24, 2011)

I could not agree more, well said franca.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Aug 24, 2011)

zfranca said:


> Airdry is the best way to keep home made noodle pasta. I am an avid pasta maker but I almost never make noodles (only if I need to utilize scraps), simply because the commercially available ones like Barilla, DiVella, DeCecco etc, are so excellent. I prefer to invest my time with home made pasta for more elaborate preparations that are not available in stores. A fun one is the combination of egg and spinach pasta.



Those round, two-coloured shapes are beautiful! How are you gonna use them, zfranca?


----------



## zfranca (Aug 24, 2011)

Luca Lazzari said:


> Those round, two-coloured shapes are beautiful! How are you gonna use them, zfranca?


Ciao Luca, pleased to make your acquaintance...
I was born in La Spezia, but lived around Brescia, so we are kinda neighbors.
I use this particular combination of egg and spinach pasta for seafood ravioli; usually to recycle left over cooked fish or canned crab. The following presentation is crab stuffed giant ravioli topped with fresh tomato concasse' and loin of tuna.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Aug 25, 2011)

zfranca said:


> Ciao Luca, pleased to make your acquaintance...
> I was born in La Spezia, but lived around Brescia, so we are kinda neighbors.
> I use this particular combination of egg and spinach pasta for seafood ravioli; usually to recycle left over cooked fish or canned crab. The following presentation is crab stuffed giant ravioli topped with fresh tomato concasse' and loin of tuna.



I love Liguria, but I usually go in the Savonese area, thanks to my aunt who has a house in Celle. And I cannot go to Brescia anymore, due to some little misunderstanding with a person I knew there... 
Those ravioli are wonderful; I just tried to make ravioli for the first time last week, under the guidance of my fiancee's brothers. It's NOT so easy!!!

Thank you for your beautiful images

Ciao


----------

